# Danish Modern Farmhouse



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Current project coming to a close next week. Scope of work included finishing of cabinetry/millwork, running trim, window/doors, floors. Project duration was 6.5 months with an average daily crew size of 3. Wood species is white oak. Finish process included bleaching followed by the addition of a very subtle grey color utilizing ground earth minerals in a mild caustic soda solution with a touch of soap. Clear finish included 2# blonde dewaxed shellac followed by 2-3 coats EMTECH 9000 Superclear Matte WB PU on verticals, and Bona-Kemi Naturale on floors.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Would you mind sharing more info about your staining process for this project? I’ve heard of artists such as Rothko using minerals for mixing paint colors, but never painters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

